# Snoway plow frame mount



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Has anyone else had problems with their Snoway plow frame mount. I have a 1999 Jeep Wrangler, with a 6'-8" plow on it. It was installed in 1999, and since that time, I have had nothing but problems with the frame of this unit. I have changed bolts, tightened bolts daily, and even welded the frame back together twice. It seems to be a poor attempt at a plow frame design. 

Right now the truck is at Garagekeper's place, looks like I may need a new frame mount. I just think its kind of early in this plows shelf life for such a replacement.

My 1994 Western, light duty plow, is still in great shape. And I used to plow large lots with this plow. The jeep is stricly used for driveways.

CGB


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

more details please...

what's the problem?

not locking in correctly?

height correct?

welds cracking? bolts breaking?.....inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

haven't had a problem with mine yet and we have had over 2 foot of snow already..... I know 5 other guys here that run the vee plows and the problems everybody seems to have is blowing hoses 

where does the frame keep breaking ??


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Problems with whole mount frame. 

1.) The frame is held up in the front by two bolts, that keep coming loose, then usually cracking from vibration. These bolts are the only support for the front of the mount, as far as support, so they basically take the brunt of the force from the plow weight moment connection.

2.) There is a cross member on the mount, connecting the frame horizontally, or from passager side to drivers side. It is roughly a 2" square tube that is supposed to carry the load when the front two bolts are working properly. These have rusted through twice, I have welded these back together several times.

3.) The whole mount seems to have too much play, even when it was brand new. Two many variables to go wrong. All the bolts seem to have slip joints to add to the sloppyness of the mount.

I do not beat on this truck, it is only used for driveways. I have to tinker with this mount every time I plow with it. Maybee its just a bad design from the factory. Garagekepper is going to call and see if a new design has been implemented for my year truck.
Thats how bad the frame is, after only 3 1/2 years of use!

I was just wondering if anyone had experience similar problems.

CGB


----------



## captdevo (Nov 10, 2000)

hmmmm.....

maybe bolt it then weld it together.

get me your specs and i'll check also and might save ya a few bucks to boot!!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Have had no problems with any of our truck mounts on our snoways.The bolt holes hould have a little slop in them to account for minor frame variations from truck to truck.The bolts are very strong as far as clamping or linear load,but don't hold up to well to sheer strength.I would loosly bolt up the mount and makes sure your not side loading the bolts,or twisting the mount when bolting it up.Maybe the mount or your truck frame is a bit off ?


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Captdevo - I did weld the frame mount after re-installing it last year. Frame just cracked in other places.

CGB


----------



## procare1 (Dec 14, 2002)

i had trouble when i first got mine but have since found out that they gave me the wrong one for the truck


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The steel may be to brittle for the forces being applied to it. Also change to a urethane or rubber edge to help lessen the transfer of energy to from the plow to the frame.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

As great as urethane may be the frame should hold up to the original way the plow came, with a steel edge. I would bet their is a flaw somehere that needs to be fixed. Installing a different edge may help but does not solve the problem. 

If John is looking at the plow I will bet you will have an answer soon.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I have 'U' edges on all my plows, front and rear. 

I think this frame mount is just a little under sized, as far as horizontal support(cross member). The cross member is just a 1 1/2" hollow square tube. This is where the problem first started with stress cracks, then full separation from the rest of the mount. 

John called the factory and they are still using the same frame mount design, so he is going to rebuild it from top to bottom. Of course there will be alot of extra support where the mount seems to need it.

Maybe John will let me take pictures of his custom job after its done.

CGB

Let it snow!!!


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Mounting*

The way the mount is retained on the the truck is the problem. The front section is held in place by only the 12mm torks head bolts that retain the bottom of the bumper, and the side plates use a 3/4 fastner with an "L" shaped head that doesn't not hold the mount tightly in place do to the head design.( and they mount through a slotted hole in the frame) As the bolts are tightened they tend to pull up off set and don't tighten evenly and only have the little bit of the sides of the "L" on top to hold them against the frame.(not like a bolt head and washer) One of the problems that has occured on snoworks Jeep is where the bolts go through the frame for the side plates, there are enlarged holes. Have already reworked the front section of the frame by replacing the broken bolts and weldnuts with a 2x3x 3/8 plate and reworking the section to except 3/4 bolts. Tomorrow will have to get inside the side of the frame and add support plates and new 3/4 fastners, along with an additional bolt per side to prevent rocking of the side mounting plates.  John


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

Snoworks said:


> Has anyone else had problems with their Snoway plow frame mount. I have a 1999 Jeep Wrangler, with a 6'-8" plow on it. It was installed in 1999, and since that time, I have had nothing but problems with the frame of this unit. I have changed bolts, tightened bolts daily, and even welded the frame back together twice. It seems to be a poor attempt at a plow frame design.
> 
> Right now the truck is at Garagekeper's place, looks like I may need a new frame mount. I just think its kind of early in this plows shelf life for such a replacement.
> 
> ...


I think snoway has a 5 year warranty on its frames and mounts?? At least I think that is what mine said when I bought it. Might try getting it replaced by them??


----------



## andersonbldrs (Nov 7, 2004)

I have 2 snoway v plows. One is my primary. It has 4 seasons on it and has about 50# of weld on the damn thing. It's always breakin. I've replaced the mount that pivots to raise and lower it. The sub frame has broken twice and since had more steel added and I've welded the piss out of it. Way too light of design. I'ts mounted on 88 3/4 chevy. And oh bye the way you can't get a new mount around here for 3 WEEKS! come on people it's friggin winter! I don't think my accounts are going to wait 3 weeks after a storm. These plows are not good in my opinion. Although i did hear the new ones do have 5 yr warranty on metal. I still think next plow will be western or boss v even though I lose down pressure


----------



## Robo (Jan 17, 2004)

My plow mount is extremely well built IMO. I installed it and would say it weighs about 75 lbs. I can't see anything breaking on it although there is some serious forces created when plowing.

If you are a good welder/fabicator you could build a new mount heavier than the original (although you shouldn't have to). I think the knock on snoway over the years has been durability but in recent years they seem to have improved drastically. With all that being said I like my snoway (love the down pressure hate the mount) but do know that its still hard to beat Boss and Western for durability.


----------

